
Ask HN: Aspiring entrepreneur – How to build a stocks trading platform? - psmutha
Hi,I have a keen interest in stock market.  I have knowledge and significant investment in the same.  I am currently based in New York City.  I aspire a develop a stocks trading platform.  I know there are several out there, but all of them are missing something.  I have construction management background. Can anyone shed some light on how to develop a stocks trading platform?
======
viraptor
You mean the trader's platform, rather than the backend of the market itself,
right? If that's the case, have a look at
[https://www.stockfighter.io/](https://www.stockfighter.io/) \- you can learn
some related ideas following their challenges.

~~~
moshiasri
just took a look at stockfighter.io, it does a decent job of trying to mimic
the stockmarket but there are some thing which would require a little bit of
tweaking. if the basic goal is to practice stock trading 'paper trading or
demo accounts' will be the best, plus they allow you to program the real
terminal robot to check your stratergies. there are several out there if
someone want to look, but in my opinion XM trading has the best one yet.

~~~
psmutha
My aim is not to practice stock trading....I already invest in stocks using a
platform like'Etrade'....My aim is to develop a trading platform like Etrade,
Robinhood etc.....and fill in the missing holes that these platforms
contain.....

------
moshiasri
there are different things you need to learn for building a stock trading
platform, and some parts of it are rather expensive than the rest, but if you
are stuborn enough well than welcome to the crazy town man, i myself has been
trying to do it, but unfortunately i am in india and the regulations are quite
strict here then other countries like UK or US even canada. It is a very long
and detailed process but if you are interested please just drop a comment "I
STILL WANNA KNOW" and i will elaborate the whole process.

~~~
psmutha
"I STILL WANNA KNOW".....I missed the boat few years ago, when I had the idea
but didn't know how to go about it because I do not have software/coding
knowledge or background....I found some of my idea implemented by
Robinhood....But it still missed quite a bit....I think a better platform can
be created......As far as expensive is concerned, I can find investors....what
is required is the right business model...I am in the best city in the world
and probably can make most of it...We may find a way to implement in india as
well

~~~
moshiasri
i dont know about india, but i would agree with you on one thing "You are
living in the best city in the world".

There are several things to be done as i said, for starters you would need a
license/ permission for starting a stock exchange from SEC and other
regulatory authorities in US.

Second you need to set up the data center with the price matching software
running on for five days a week, with high speed connections, or may be a
separate dedicated line would be a better choice as any down time below 99.8%
would itself kill the whole project.

Third you would have to partner up with banks and other financial institutions
to trade on your platform. Like actually use it. cause you need the trade
volumes to be managed and should be above a certain point, which means you
need to manage a few hundred thousand transaction transactions per second.

These are just three top of my head, and this is just like a grain of sand in
the desert there are several other thing which would take me whole night to
describe but if you want to know it in a more detailed way, like if you are
actually crazy enough to peruse the idea, feel free to send me an email at
(mohtashim_ansari@live.in) i will be glad to help.

~~~
psmutha
thanks a lot buddy....i will be in touch....my email is rohanmutha@icloud.com

------
YuriNiyazov
You should learn how to code.

~~~
psmutha
I am a full time construction professional....What are the best tools to learn
coding? I do not wish to embark upon a college course or degree...

